# Love those ponies



## Sandee (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is my Modern pony with my granddaughter in costume class. They are from the book "The Young Black Stallion". He also won his driving class of Modern Country Pleasure under.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jul 17, 2013)

They are so cute. I love the costumes.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 18, 2013)

Awww, I watched that class! That was soo cool! You guys did a great job putting that costume together. Did your granddaughter have fun?

My girlfriend (back ground explained in my Shetland Congress post) wanted to know why a PONY was in a Arab Costume. I about died laughing - told her it was a costume class and anything goes! Some ponies come in as cows (milkable, no less), some as circus ponies or butterflies with their handlers being nymphs and then last years Modern Costume class was the "Red Solo Cup" and the "Alice in Wonderland - tea party" entries. She was so confused.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 18, 2013)

that is so cute ♥ congrats winning the driving class!


----------



## Sandee (Jul 22, 2013)

My granddaughter really enjoyed herself. She slid off this pony last year and wouldn't have anything to do with him after that but after this class (he was such a sweet love for her), she fell in love with him all over again.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jul 26, 2013)

This is so cute!


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 27, 2013)

Loved that photo, so cute.


----------



## REO (Jul 28, 2013)

They are so sweet together!


----------

